# Solved: Help with 3D Analyzer



## Dalton7821 (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a toshiba satelite and I tried to install Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow. After install it ran system check and I passed everything but the pixel shader. I found a utility and instructions on how to play with a GeForce incompatible card by using direct X settings. The utility is 3D Analyzer. I am trying to use the utility to play with a Graphics adapter - Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME is anyone familiar with settings on 3D Analyzer that will make it compatible. SC2 starts and goes until the stage 1 loading screen and crashes.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

3D Analyzer is not designed as a pure fix for any new game to run on any computer. There's a good chance that it won't be able to run no matter what program you use, because you don't meet the minimum requirements.

That being said, start 3D analyzer, then start Splinter Cell, and disable stuff like 'pixel shader version 2.0', and 'force anisotropic filtering', and probably some other things, but I've never used the program, so I can't tell you exactly what to turn off. Basically, just try disabling things until it seems to work.


----------

